# shorten trolling motor shaft?



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a foot controlled motor guide t motoron my gheenoe, the shaft is a lil too long. and if I raise the motor, the head is in the way of casting and the throttle. Is there a way to shorten the shaft and still have a fully functioning t motor?

basnbud


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Absolutely!

I've shortened a composite and metal shaft on both min-kota and motor guide trolling motors.

pretty easy, just take apart, remove all wiring from shaft before cutting, cut shaft down to size you want...re-assemble w/ shortened wiring (re-wire the same way of course.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

do you cut the top shaft, or bottom shaft?

basnbud


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Not an expert and never done this, but I would assume that you would cut the top, so you wouldn't have to worry about leakage in the part that is under water.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

basnbud said:


> do you cut the top shaft, or bottom shaft?
> 
> basnbud


 Sorry, just getting back to you...yes, cut the top.
Write down the wiring before you disconnect anything, go online and get a elec. schematic, take a pic....in other words, don't forget how it's wired.


----------

